# Kritik an der Besetzung des BuffedCast 83



## The Reptil (25. April 2008)

Liebes buffed Team 
Ich finde es äußerst erstaunlich das ihr eine sexistische Gilde wie die play vanilla Sisters
Dermaßen suportet.
Es erweckt den Anschein das euch Gleichberechtigung nicht sehr wichtig erscheint.
Wie haltet ihr es eigentlich mit anderen Diskriminierenten Gilden  die nur z.b. Homosexuelle, Zeugen Jehovas, Nazis, Indianer oder 41 Jährige Schweizer mit Klumpfuß aufnehmen.
Bekommen die auch die Möglichkeit für sich im buffed cast zu werben?

Sonst möchte ich mich bei allen für die tolle Seite bedanken
Und wünsche mir mehr Heinrich und Flo 2 im Cast  ;-)
Und keinen Gesellschaftlichen Aktionismus


----------



## Ocian (25. April 2008)

man kanns auch übertreiben oder?
Gilden sind Interessensgemeinschafften und daher vielleicht eine sammlung von Leuten die gleiche Ansichten und Interessen habe, daran ist nichts Sexistisch.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

schweinerei!!! auf buffed sind hauptsächlich leute unterwegs, die was mit mmorpgs am hut haben!!! sofort dichtmachen!!! demnächst suchen sich die leute noch freunde die ihnen ähneln!!! oder minderheiten schließen sich zusammen!!! und das einfach nur, weil sie was gemeisam haben!!! sofort verbieten!!!
this world is going crazy!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (25. April 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> man kanns auch übertreiben oder?
> Gilden sind Interessensgemeinschafften und daher vielleicht eine sammlung von Leuten die gleiche Ansichten und Interessen habe, daran ist nichts Sexistisch.



Eben doch weil ich nur mit machen kann, wenn ich das richtige Geschlecht Habe.



> schweinerei!!! auf buffed sind hauptsächlich leute unterwegs, die was mit mmorpgs am hut haben!!! sofort dichtmachen!!! demnächst suchen sich die leute noch freunde die ihnen ähneln!!! oder minderheiten schließen sich zusammen!!! und das einfach nur, weil sie was gemeisam haben!!! sofort verbieten!!!



Mir ist es natürlich auch egal was die mädls von play vanilla so treiben.
Ist auch nicht sonderlich Welt bewegend. Mir geht’s darum das eine Gilde die explizit Diskriminierend ist ( das ausschließen von Personen nur wegen ihrem Geschlecht ist halt nun mal eine) hier auf buffed eine Präsentationsplattform bekommt.
Mich hat’s gestört und ich glaub ich bin nicht der einzige.


----------



## Avyn (25. April 2008)

The schrieb:


> Eben doch weil ich nur mit machen kann, wenn ich das richtige Geschlecht Habe.
> Mir ist es natürlich auch egal was die mädls von play vanilla so treiben.
> Ist auch nicht sonderlich Welt bewegend. Mir geht&#8217;s darum das eine Gilde die explizit Diskriminierend ist ( das ausschließen von Personen nur wegen ihrem Geschlecht ist halt nun mal eine) hier auf buffed eine Präsentationsplattform bekommt.
> Mich hat&#8217;s gestört und ich glaub ich bin nicht der einzige.



*Ironie on* Empfindest du es auch als Diskriminierung, dass du nicht auf die Damentoilette darfst? Oder dass du nicht in einer Damenfussballmanschaft mitspielen darfst?*Ironie off*
Die Mädls werden euch wohl kaum ausschließen weil ihr etwas zwischen den Beinen habt was wir nicht haben. Ich schätze es ist einfach, weil es mal etwas anderes ist. Als ich noch WoW gespielt hab war es immer so wenn ich in ne Gilde gekommen bin, dass dort fast nur Typen waren (bis auf 2-3 Mädls). Es ist eben ein anderer Umgang untereinander.


----------



## Tikume (25. April 2008)

Im Gildenforum gab es erst letztens einen Werbethread für eine schwul/lesbische Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werbungen für beispielsweise Nazi- oder Pädophilengilden würden logischerweise entfernt, aus Gründen die hoffentlich jeder nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Dalmus (25. April 2008)

Avyn schrieb:


> *Ironie on* Empfindest du es auch als Diskriminierung, dass du nicht auf die Damentoilette darfst? Oder dass du nicht in einer Damenfussballmanschaft mitspielen darfst?*Ironie off*


Ich wollte damals in der Oberstufe als Wahlsportfach "Tanz und Gymnastik" belegen und wurde stattdessen zu den Basketballern gesteckt. *schnief*
Als ich meinen Stufenlehrer ansprah meinte der nur: "<Nachname>, Du bist bekloppt!" *g*
Ok, die offizielle Begründung war dann, daß für den Kurs eine Sporthalle mit nur einer Umkleide geplant wäre... hätt mir nichts ausgemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber btt: Man kann's mit den Diskriminierungs-Rufen auch übertreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (25. April 2008)

The schrieb:


> Eben doch weil ich nur mit machen kann, wenn ich das richtige Geschlecht Habe.
> Mir ist es natürlich auch egal was die mädls von play vanilla so treiben.
> Ist auch nicht sonderlich Welt bewegend. Mir geht&#8217;s darum das eine Gilde die explizit Diskriminierend ist ( das ausschließen von Personen nur wegen ihrem Geschlecht ist halt nun mal eine) hier auf buffed eine Präsentationsplattform bekommt.
> Mich hat&#8217;s gestört und ich glaub ich bin nicht der einzige.




Oha Raidgilden nehmen nur erfahrende Spieler alle anderen müssen draußen bleiben.
Arbeitgeber nehmen nur Qualifizierte leute die sie auch Sympatisch finden.

Alles Diskreminierend aber sonnst würde die Gessellschafft zusammenbrechen und man könnte nichts erreichen, im SPiel wie auch im Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Vielleicht wollen da einfach Frauen unter sich sein, das gibt es überall. Gibt ja schlisslich auch Orte wo nur Männer hindürfen, man hat es zu akzeptieren und mal etwas Tolerant zu sein.


----------



## The Reptil (25. April 2008)

ich weis das ist ein Grenzwertiges Thema 
aber wenn ich irgendwo ein lokal, Club, Verein was auch immer gründe 
und Personen wegen ihrem Geschlecht ausschließe muss ich damit rechnen das es als Diskriminierung betrachtet wird und streng genommen auch ist 

mich stört auch nicht das es diese Gilde gibt mich stört nur das sie auf buffed eine Plattform bekommen hat und zwar ohne das sich jemand davon distanziert hat.
Besonders in einem RPG hätte es sich doch angeboten das nur weibliche chars mit machen dürfen, da kann sich jeder aussuchen ob er einen spielen will oder nicht.
Ob er in RL ein Mann oder eine Frau ist sollte kein Kriterium sein.   



Ocian schrieb:


> Oha Raidgilden nehmen nur erfahrende Spieler alle anderen müssen draußen bleiben.
> Arbeitgeber nehmen nur Qualifizierte leute die sie auch Sympatisch finden.
> 
> Alles Diskreminierend aber sonnst würde die Gessellschafft zusammenbrechen und man könnte nichts erreichen, im SPiel wie auch im Leben
> ...



heut zu tage gibt es fast keine Orte mehr wo nur Männer sein dürfen (ist auch gut so)
zumindest fällt mir grade keiner ein 
zu deinem Beispiel wenn ein Arbeitgeber eine qualifizierte Frau abweist weil sie eine Frau ist, dann ist das sehr wohl Diskriminierung da kann man sogar klagen dagegen


----------



## Ocian (25. April 2008)

> wenn ein Arbeitgeber eine qualifizierte Frau abweist weil sie eine Frau ist, dann ist das sehr wohl Diskriminierung da kann man sogar klagen dagegen



Wenn er diese Frau aber zum bBeispiel abweist obwohl sie Qualifiziert wäre aber um das Firmenklima zu bewahren, dann ist es keine Diskriminierung mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (25. April 2008)

Avyn schrieb:


> *Ironie on* Empfindest du es auch als Diskriminierung, dass du nicht auf die Damentoilette darfst? Oder dass du nicht in einer Damenfussballmanschaft mitspielen darfst?*Ironie off*Umgang untereinander.


Ich denke das beschreibt es am besten. Es kommt immer drauf an wie man Leute abweist:
-Hey, du bist ein Mann, das hier ist aber ein Frauenlokal/gilde //Keine Diskriminierung
-Ey jo du bist n Mann, die ham hier nix zu suchen weil se Männer sind //schon eher Diskrimi.


----------



## The Reptil (26. April 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wenn er diese Frau aber zum bBeispiel abweist obwohl sie Qualifiziert wäre aber um das Firmenklima zu bewahren, dann ist es keine Diskriminierung mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so viel zu dem 


> Diskriminierung am Arbeitsplatz
> Bewußte Diskriminierung von Arbeitnehmerinnen aufgrund des Geschlechts kann rechtlich geahndet werden
> (§§ 611 a) ff BG. Eine Frau, die bei einer Stellenbewerbung deshalb nicht berücksichtigt wurde, weil sie eine Frau ist, kann klagen und kann, wenn sie Erfolg hat, maximal mit einem Schadensersatz in der Höhe bis zu 3 Monatsgehältern rechnen. Problematisch ist, daß Diskriminierung aufgrund des Geschlechts selten offen passiert, also von der einzelnen Frau selten nachgewiesen werden kann.
> Bevorzugung von Männern, und damit Benachteiligung von Frauen im Erwerbsleben geschieht aber sehr oft auch unbeabsichtigt und unbewußt: nämlich dann, wenn - aus Tradition oder aus vermeintlichen Sachzwängen heraus - männliche Arbeitsweisen, Lebensweisen, Eigenarten und Berufsverläufe als Norm gesetzt werden. (Beispiel: Wenn in Bewerbungsverfahren die typischen Stärken von Männern als Maßstab genommen werden, die typischen Stärken von Frauen jedoch als belanglos übergangen werden.) Um Benachteiligungen von Frauen in unserem männlich geprägten Erwerbsleben abzubauen, ist es daher wesentlich, einseitige männliche Normen aufzubrechen. Es gilt, immer wieder zu hinterfragen, was die einzelne Maßnahme, Regelung, Vorgehensweise oder Bewertung speziell für Frauen bedeutet.
> Weitere Informationen hierzu bei


wie gesagt mir gehts nur darum sich vieleicht zu überlegen ob es gut ist eine Diskriminirende gilde zu bewerben respektive sie einfach so vorzustellen


----------



## Brightwhite (26. April 2008)

lol @ TE :
Das hat nix mit Diskriminierung zu tun, daß buffed das Damenteam "supportet".
"Play vanilla" ist ein Schwester-Magazin (im WAHRSTEN Sinne des Wortes) des Buffed-Magazins,der PC-Games, SFT, und einigen Anderen mehr, aus dem selben Verlagshaus, daher der Support.

Und um noch mehr weibliche MMORPG-Spieler auf dieses Magazin aufmerksam zu machen, und damit die
Absatzzahlen zu erhöhen, wird diese Schleichwerbung gemacht. Mehr ist es letztendlich wohl nicht.

Also laß mal die Kuh im Dorf und komm von deinem Männerdiskriminierungs-Trip wieder runter.
Kannst dich ja beim Gleichstellungsbeauftragten der Bundesregierung beschweren, wenn dir was nicht passt.
Aber ich schätze der/die wird dich genau so auslachen wie ich.

btw: Schon das Spiel selbst ist diskriminierend : Gegenüber Leuten ohne Geld/Internet. Kannst ja deinen
blinden Aktionismus da ansetzen : Reichtum und Internet für Alle.
Viel Spaß ...

Manche Leute haben Probleme, tsstsstss ...

lolige Grüße Michael <-- ja ein Kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (26. April 2008)

Brightwhite schrieb:


> lol @ TE :
> Das hat nix mit Diskriminierung zu tun, daß buffed das Damenteam "supportet".
> "Play vanilla" ist ein Schwester-Magazin (im WAHRSTEN Sinne des Wortes) des Buffed-Magazins,der PC-Games, SFT, und einigen Anderen mehr, aus dem selben Verlagshaus, daher der Support.
> 
> ...


Lieber Michael (ich darf dich doch so nennen)
anscheinend hast das nicht ganz verstanden 
1.	das „Damen Team“ ist diskriminierend (ok ist eine lapalie und nur geringfügig auch sicher nicht so gemeint usw.)
2.	die können tun was sie wollen ich bin der letzte der ihnen das verbieten will 
3.	 ich weis auch warum das freunderlwirtschaft mäßig suportet wird hab Susanne Braun in test und Vorschau Videos bewundert und ihre Artikel lesen dürfen und ja auch ich kann das Impressum lesen
4.	meine Kritik bezieht sich auf die Vorstellung im BuffedCast ein Portal für online rollenspieler/inen! (im Gegensatz zu der genanten Gilde !) ist eine Kleinigkeit aber mich hat’s gestört. Ich weis das ist ein heikles Thema über das sich nicht viele Leute Gedanken machen wenn es sie nicht bedrift wie man ja an den Kommentaren erkennen kann. Ich unterstelle keinem Bösartigkeit oder Absicht sondern will auf eine Sache aufmerksam machen die mich gestört hat (zwar nur geringfügig aber was soll’s) ich finde als Journalist sollte man besonders bei solchen Themen besonders feinfühlig sein. wo und wann beginnt Diskriminierung? Ab wann soll man sich dagegen währen ohne das freiheitsrecht anderer zu verletzen. Was soll man tolerieren  und was nicht? Ich würde mir einfach wünschen dass man das in Zukunft noch mehr überdenkt. Auch die initatorien der Damen Gilde ob sie nicht lieber Kriterien zu Aufnahme in ihrer Gilde festlegen die jeder Spieler der das wirklich will durch sein verhalten und seinen Fleiß arbeit Bemühungen erreichen kann ganz besonders wo es sich doch hier um ein Rollenspiel handelt


----------



## Brightwhite (26. April 2008)

Lieber The Reptil, ( ich darf dich doch so nennen? )
doch hab ich verstanden, aber (fast) jede Gilde, über die es berichtenswert ist, (außer zu Werbe-Zwecken, wie
im vorliegenden Fall) ist diskriminierend.
Nehmen wir die Top-Gilden : 
(Aussagen aus gängigen Bewerbungs-Vorlagen)
- wenn Du nicht Level 70 bist, bewirb dich erst gar nicht
- wenn Du keine Pre-BC-Erfahrung hast, vergiss es.
- if your computer or your connection sucks, we are not the guild for you.
- if you don´t have a penis, do NOT consider about a application.
- etc, blabla, usw.

Hier werden Spielneulinge, Leute mit schlechterer Hardware, und Frauen diskriminiert. Es gibt Ü-18-Gilden,
Schwulen/Lesben-Gilden, auch Casual-Gilden die nur Kerle aufnehmen, ... und was weiß ich.

Nun hält die Redaktion der Buffed-Show es für nötig, ich wiederhole: wahrscheinlich zu Promotion-Zwecken,
über diese spezielle Gilde (Multi-Game-Clan, Kaffeekränzchen, Frauenskatrunde, o.v.a.m) zu berichten.
Ja und ? Und wenn sie da ne regelmäßige Rubrik draus machen ? Who cares, Sie dürfen es,  vielleicht
beleuchten sie in der nächsten Folge eine Homosexuellen-Gilde?

Es gibt tausende von Gilden, auf hunderten von Servern, es steht jedem frei sich die Gilde zu suchen, in der er Spaß hat, sich nicht diskriminiert fühlen muß, und so akzeptiert wird, wie er spielt und Zeit hat.

Sorry, ich seh da echt nix, was die Leute von Buffed jetzt verwerfliches getan haben sollten.

Das was du als Diskriminierung bezeichnest, nenne ich Selektions-Merkmale zur Zielgruppen-Findung.
Oder "Alleinstellungsmerkmale".

Wenn Du die Welt verbessern willst, dann ist hier die definitiv falsche Stelle.
Wenn Du allerdings ein uneinsichtiger Forentroll sein solltest, dann war ich niemals hier,
und sie haben alle nichts gesehen ... <*hol_ein_Blitzdings_aus_der_Tasche_und_benutz*>

LG Michael

Tip : Egal was es ist, nimm weniger ...
... oder vielleicht mehr, kommt drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (27. April 2008)

Natürlich hast du recht allerdings ignorierst du einen wichtigen Aspekt
die grenze zwischen dem 


> .. Selektions-Merkmale zur Zielgruppen-Findung.
> Oder "Alleinstellungsmerkmale".


und offener Diskriminierung sind fliesend.

zu deinen weiteren punkten ich hör jetzt schon seit folge 8 oder 9 regelmäßig den BuffedCast
und ich glaube hier ist genau das richtige Forum um darüber zu reden 
mich hat dieses Gastspiel halt einfach geärgert weil das einzig erwähnenswerte daran ist das es nur für Frauen ist und keine Männer erlaubt sind (super)
das hab ich bemängelt und ich glaub nicht dass das verwerflicher ist als eine Frauen  Gilde zu gründen.


> Wenn Du die Welt verbessern willst, dann ist hier die definitiv falsche Stelle.
> 
> LG Michael
> 
> ...


interessante Schlussbemerkung spricht für sich (oder besser gesagt lässt über deine Gewohnheiten spekulieren)
peace Dorian


----------



## krakos (13. Mai 2008)

Reptil ... neidisch das du nicht in die Gilde kannst?
Oder hast du nen Korb von den Mädels bekommen?

Anders kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie du auf so einen scheiss kommst.
BEvor du hier irgendwelche Gesetze schreibst, informier dich erstmal selber was Diskriminierung ist, bevor du wild das Wort benutzt.

Diskriminierung ist das *benachteiligende und herabsetztende* Aussgrenzen einzelner Personen oder Gruppen.

Mir wäre es neu, dass du in irgendeinerweise benachteiligt oder herabgesetzt worden bist, wenn du in DIESE Gilde nicht kannst.
Generell besteht KEINE benachteiligung wenn du in keinen Bestimmten Clan/Gilde/Verein kommst.

Desweiteren:


> aber wenn ich irgendwo ein lokal, Club, Verein was auch immer gründe
> und Personen wegen ihrem Geschlecht ausschließe muss ich damit rechnen das es als Diskriminierung betrachtet wird und streng genommen auch ist



Schonmal in die Welt geschaut? Oder kennst du nur deinen Monitor als Fenster?
Frauensportvereine, Männer/Frauenlokale, Frauenclub, etc... Das mal grobgehalten. 
Und NICHTS davon zählt als Disskrimination, da KEINE benachteiligung oder Herabwürdigung anderer besteht.

In deinem Fall solltest du die Alltbekannte Regel mal verinnerlichen: Erst Denken, dann Informieren, dann nochmal denken und DANN handeln.


Nebenbei, da ich glaube das du noch keine 18 Jahre alt bist: Ist es auch Disskriminierend, das Jugendliche unter 18 KEIN Alkohol dürfen, nicht in die Disko dürfen oder nicht Autofahren dürfen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

